# Florida Keys 8/20



## acrittenden (Jan 18, 2012)

Great fish and GREAT buff! Where did you get that thing?


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Thx Fly.  Can't remember where I got. Usually wear my snow camo one but went patriotic today.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Sounds like a blast...what Key were you guys fishing?


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Got a few bugs on the reef

Here is Day 2 of redfishing

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1345564412/0#0


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice reds!


----------

